# Worms in your wood?



## ClintW (Aug 26, 2015)

Cutting apart the root burls. Breaking the chunks down on the bandsaw, and I guess the vibration scared 'em out, ha-ha.


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 26, 2015)

Yep, they don't like all that vibration .


----------



## Matthew Jaynes (Aug 26, 2015)

Thems good eatin right there!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Aug 26, 2015)

If you have worms in your wood then you also have wood in your worms. Time to go fishing they will float real well.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 26, 2015)

I'd rather have a few worms than a whole colony of ants. I HATE cutting a piece on the bandsaw and having to vacuum up thousands of ants that start scattering.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------

